# AndroidStudio Login.Java



## Jimbo37 (10. Apr 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen! 
Ich bin neu hier und bin sehr verzweifelt! Ich versuche meinen Sohn zu helfen bei einen Schulprojekt und mein Kopf beginnt schon zu rauchen... natürlich möchte ich vor meinen Sohn auch nicht blöde dastehen und versuche bei euch hier hilfe zu finden!
Mein Problem: Ich habe mit android studio login -register app gebastelt mit mysql.... alles klapp wunderbar ! Nur das Login klappt nicht! In der LoginAktivity.Java scheint etwas zu fehlen und finde mich nicht mehr zurecht! Kann mir jemand helfen??? Ich wäre sehr dankbar!! (Die Registrierung klappt wunderbar! ) Ich bitte wirklich um hilfe! Danke


----------

